# Telsa Cyber Truck for $39,000



## Robert Zwilling (Nov 22, 2019)

Telsa Super Cyber Truck
I don't know why they called it a cyber truck, unless it is completely automated. If they dropped the price even lower they could sell a million of them. They look like something from a sci fi movie. The advertising is already slanted, you see posts claiming 500 miles and $39,000 in the same line but the 500 mile range is $69,000. You get 250 miles for 39K. It does have a lego block assembly look to it so it might be something that can fly out of the factory.

The window breaking probably happened because they threw all kinds of things at it and the windows and they didn't break during testing before the show. So they kept on throwing stuff and probably had a good time doing it. Unfortunately they probably did end up knicking the glass or whatever it is and while it could take blows from odd shaped objects, the pressure from a sphere being applied to the knicked surface was enough to make it crack spectacularly. If they had changed the glass out before the live demo it probably wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2019)

Musk was trying very hard to tie into the Blade Runner atmosphere with that presentation. He even had the spinner from Blade Runner there. While he succeeded getting the vibe right, I think this vehicle is too niche to sell well.


----------



## HareBrain (Nov 23, 2019)

Isn't the point of a pickup to have a big growly V8 engine and look good parked outside a bar?


----------



## -K2- (Nov 23, 2019)

For the time being, I'm following Thumper's Mom's advice;






Okay, I can't stand it any longer.  It's a sad day when you make the DeLorean look stylish;






So, his vision of the future hasn't changed since the seventies? Bluntly, if his company is not finished with the design, then why present the card-stock mechanical evaluation envelope as the real thing? Now he'll face countless lawsuits, from every Sci-Fi B-movie ever made, and every ten year old child that has ever lived since 1950 for 'No.:2 design copyright infringement.'

...naturally, only because the No.:1 childhood design was already taken (how every child draws a 'car'):






K2


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Nov 23, 2019)

They could be for people who want something other than a car but don't need or want a large truck. 35 years ago small pickup trucks were 4 cylinders, cheap, stylish and popular. The question is does this market still exist. Now if you could hang any body on it from a good selection of styles it might sell.


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2019)

Robert Zwilling said:


> They could be for people who want something other than a car but don't need or want a large truck. 35 years ago small pickup trucks were 4 cylinders, cheap, stylish and popular. The question is does this market still exist. Now if you could hang any body on it from a good selection of styles it might sell.


Now there's an idea. If I could put this body on the chassis I'd be tempted.


----------



## -K2- (Nov 23, 2019)

Vince W said:


> Now there's an idea. If I could put this body on the chassis I'd be tempted.



Hehe, to go along with the DeLorean, McFly?

K2


----------



## WaylanderToo (Nov 23, 2019)

wow!! And not in a good way... we all know mr M likes to smoke a little - I'd upgrade his usage somewhat if that's what he considers stylish! What an unmitigated styling disaster. It looks like a refuge from either Tron or the Atari tanks arcade game of the 80's

Hideous (and I actually like the DeLorean)!


----------



## Vince W (Nov 23, 2019)




----------

